# how to configure mailx? [SOLVED]

## Ph0eniX

I emerge mailx 8.1.2 and it's working but the from address on the messages says user@host.  I woud like it say user@host.domain.com instead.  I'm unable to find any config. files for mailx on my system.  How do I fix this?

Thanks!  :Very Happy: Last edited by Ph0eniX on Mon Oct 20, 2008 8:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## notHerbert

The From: address should be using your FQDN,

Look at your /etc/hosts

And also look at your MTA config - whatever the mailname or domain set.

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *notHerbert wrote:*   

> The From: address should be using your FQDN,
> 
> Look at your /etc/hosts
> 
> And also look at your MTA config - whatever the mailname or domain set.

 

When I do "hostname -f" it returns the FQDN so my domain seems to be set correctly.  Where do I find the MTA config?

Thanks!

----------

## Ph0eniX

Found it.  it's /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf

setting:

```

hostname=MyFQDN_goes_here

```

...did the trick.

Thanks!

----------

## notHerbert

No problem   :Razz: 

----------

